# PELIGRO: Cambios en cuentas Santander/I-banesto/(¿Openbank?). TuCapital, ¡¡te himvokamos!!



## Algas (4 Jul 2015)

Estos cambios, programados para Septiembre, afectan a todo aquel que tenga una cuenta corriente con el Santander o Ibanesto. Con openbank no sé qué va a pasar.

Santander:
He recibido este correo:

Estimado cliente.

En el Santander trabajamos día a día para adaptarnos a las necesidades de nuestros clientes, evolucionando nuestros productos y servicios para crear una oferta más clara y sencilla.

En este contexto, *el 5 de septiembre el plan “Queremos ser tu banco” deja de tener validez y con ello las ventajas asociadas al mismo. *No obstante, para que sigas contando con grandes beneficios como cliente del Santander hemos lanzado la Cuenta 1I2I3, una cuenta que, cumpliendo sus condiciones, te ofrece:::

I-Banesto:

Según comenta un compañero en otro hilo, van a empezar a cobrar comisiones por la tarjeta. De ellos no he recibido ningún correo electrónico 

Openbank: Sin información, pero estado como están sus vecinos... :ouch:


EL RIESGO: ¿¿Van a freírnos a comisiones???? ::::


Imagino que no somos pocos los que tenemos una cuenta residual con el antiguo queremos ser tu banco (al menos por tener la cuenta y tarjeta débito no te cobraba), y la antigua ibanesto cuenta azul, con unas condiciones hoy impensables :´( :´( :´(


A ver si lo podemos clarificar


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Jul 2015)

a open bank le quedan dos telediarios, estan inmersos en una estrategia global en la que al final solo quedara el santander y todo el mundo pagando comisiones por los servicios bancarios, por eso la cuenta 1,2,3 de open bank con comisiones igual que la de santander, la estrategia es la misma que con ibanesto, ir cerrando el banco pasito a pasito para no expantar a los clientes.

si no cerrais las cuentas en el santander/open bank no tardando todos los españoles estaremos pagando 3 euros al mes por tener una cuenta para cobrar una nomina y pagar los recibos.


----------



## michinato (7 Jul 2015)

Yo soy cliente de iSantander.

A mi me ha llegado la carta diciendo que mi tarjeta de crédito pasara a tener una comision de 39€. 

El caso es que no tengo tarjeta de credito, solo de de débito. 

Por todos los comentarios que se ven en Rankia de gente que ha llamado a preguntar, para mi que están creando caos a proposito para que no sepas si te van a cobrar o no hasta que sea demasiado tarde o ni los mismos del Santander se enteran, porque a cada uno le cuentan una cosa.


----------



## amenhotep (7 Jul 2015)

¿Se puede cerrar la cuenta del iSantander en una oficina física del Santander?


----------



## WhiZoX (7 Jul 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¿Se puede cerrar la cuenta del iSantander en una oficina física del Santander?



¿Y la de OpenBank? Gracias


----------



## klon (7 Jul 2015)

WhiZoX dijo:


> ¿Y la de OpenBank? Gracias



La de openbank por teléfono te la cierran en 5 min. En oficina no.


----------



## Viricida (7 Jul 2015)

Menos mal que cerré todo lo relacionado con estos impresentables.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Jul 2015)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¿Se puede cerrar la cuenta del iSantander en una oficina física del Santander?



no hay otra forma porque la oficina virtual isantander ya no existe, yo por eso la cerre cuando aun existia, lo primero que tienes que hacer es enterarte a que oficina la asignaron.


----------



## santi.sc (7 Jul 2015)

Lo de OPENBANK esta confirmado?
Alguno a preguntado por teléfono a ver si le informan?


----------



## cruel e inhumano (7 Jul 2015)

de Openbank no he recibido nada
Lo último fue la comisión por compras en moneda extranjera con las tarjetas.


----------



## Señor Calopez (7 Jul 2015)

Después de llamarme ocho millones de veces para ofrecerme la tarjeta de crédito gratuita de openbank, si ahora que acepté por aburrimiento para que no me llamaran más me cobran 40€ de comisiones sin avisar, me da un síncope y cuando me despierte me falta tiempo para cancelarles todo.


----------



## Ruffle22 (8 Jul 2015)

En openbank la de débito es gratuita,la de crédito no lo se.
En cuanto las comisiones si,son 3 euros mensuales.


----------



## currito (8 Jul 2015)

ufff y yo que pensé en abrir openbank por pillar el 2% ::


----------



## santi.sc (8 Jul 2015)

lamadama dijo:


> En el hilo sobre la nueva cuenta 1/2/3 del Santander ya expliqué que la cajera de mi pueblo me había dicho que la cuenta Queremos ser tu banco se la iban a fundir en breve plazo, para "animar" a los que ya éramos clientes a pasarnos al invento nuevo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, las condiciones son las mismas (trasferencias gratis) sólo que ahora te obligan a tener allí nómina y recibos, y a cambio te dan rentabilidad por el dinero.
> 
> Pues bueno.



Lo que tienes que hacer ahora es fumarte a la cajera y que diga que va pasar con OPENBANK.


----------



## Dr_Moriarty (8 Jul 2015)

Cuenta de Openbank cerrada por teléfono ahora mismo por si las moscas.

Si vuelven a dar un tipo de interés competitivo y, por supuesto, sin comisiones, le he dicho que volveré.


----------



## xcuter (8 Jul 2015)

en isantander al menos por telefono han dicho que la de debito no la cobrarian , pero cuando empiezan asi mal asunto , es lo que tiene el no tener competencia en condiciones ............


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Jul 2015)

habeis leido hoy el confidencial?, cerrad las cuentas en el rojo, el azul y el catalan si no quereis que sean los unicos bancos...


----------



## santi.sc (9 Jul 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> habeis leido hoy el confidencial?, cerrad las cuentas en el rojo, el azul y el catalan si no quereis que sean los unicos bancos...



Si clavan a los clientes a comisión y las cerraran.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Autómata (10 Jul 2015)

Me ha llegado la comunicación de cambio de condiciones por correo postal (36€ al año en el caso de la tarjeta). 

Ayer entré con mi usuario en la web y no ví ninguna opción para cancelar ni la tarjeta ni la cuenta. La tarjeta ni la llegué a usar , y la cuenta a cero desde un par de años.... . Les he enviado un mensaje para cancelar ambas cosas, que al tener que introducir clave ya se supone que va firmado por mí..... y a ver.


----------



## santi.sc (10 Jul 2015)

Autómata dijo:


> Me ha llegado la comunicación de cambio de condiciones por correo postal (36€ al año en el caso de la tarjeta).
> 
> Ayer entré con mi usuario en la web y no ví ninguna opción para cancelar ni la tarjeta ni la cuenta. La tarjeta ni la llegué a usar , y la cuenta a cero desde un par de años.... . Les he enviado un mensaje para cancelar ambas cosas, que al tener que introducir clave ya se supone que va firmado por mí..... y a ver.



A que te refieres?
Openbank
Isantander
Banco Santander
??

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Autómata (10 Jul 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> A que te refieres?
> Openbank
> Isantander
> Banco Santander
> ...



La comunicación me llegó a nombre del Banco Santander.
Isantander "no existe", ahora se accede por la web general del santander. Se trataba de la una cuenta que había abierto en Ibanesto. 

La plataforma de Openbank creo que sigue funcionando de manera independiente por ahora.


----------



## ALFREDOCP (10 Jul 2015)

Autómata dijo:


> Me ha llegado la comunicación de cambio de condiciones por correo postal (36€ al año en el caso de la tarjeta).
> 
> Ayer entré con mi usuario en la web y no ví ninguna opción para cancelar ni la tarjeta ni la cuenta. La tarjeta ni la llegué a usar , y la cuenta a cero desde un par de años.... . Les he enviado un mensaje para cancelar ambas cosas, que al tener que introducir clave ya se supone que va firmado por mí..... y a ver.



Creo que va a ser mejor que lo hagas por teléfono.


----------



## Autómata (10 Jul 2015)

Es el plan B ...


----------



## stockman (10 Jul 2015)

entonces en openbank van a empezar a cobrar?

Yo tengo una cuenta sin nomina ni nada, como me cobren algo me largo a ing (ya me lo pense el año pasado y al final me quede).


----------



## santi.sc (10 Jul 2015)

stockman dijo:


> entonces en openbank van a empezar a cobrar?
> 
> Yo tengo una cuenta sin nomina ni nada, como me cobren algo me largo a ing (ya me lo pense el año pasado y al final me quede).



Yo estoy igual que lo que tu dices, pero me frena el tema de las oficinas del Santander para ingresos y sacar dinero.

Ing pocas oficinas


----------



## stockman (10 Jul 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> Yo estoy igual que lo que tu dices, pero me frena el tema de las oficinas del Santander para ingresos y sacar dinero.
> 
> Ing pocas oficinas



eso es lo que no me gusta a mi tampoco, pero al no tener nomina es la mejor opcion.


----------



## santi.sc (10 Jul 2015)

stockman dijo:


> eso es lo que no me gusta a mi tampoco, pero al no tener nomina es la mejor opcion.



Sabes como esta el tema en ing sin nomina?


----------



## stockman (11 Jul 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> Sabes como esta el tema en ing sin nomina?



por lo que he visto en su web, 0 comisiones en nada. Tarjeta de debito gratis.


----------



## WhiZoX (11 Jul 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> Sabes como esta el tema en ing sin nomina?



Y ahora 50€ por el plan amigo.


----------



## santi.sc (11 Jul 2015)

WhiZoX dijo:


> Y ahora 50€ por el plan amigo.



Promociones de Pepephone siguen vigentes?
Y demás

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bubble Boy (12 Jul 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> Promociones de Pepephone siguen vigentes?
> Y demás
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Afirmativo.


----------



## Autómata (13 Jul 2015)

He confirmado lo que había posteado un forero, pasan a cobrar comisiones únicamente por las tarjetas de crédito , no de débito. Enviaron la carta de manera general a todos los clientes.
Aún así aprovecharé para dar de baja lo que tengo para no llevarme sorpresas.


----------



## t_chip (13 Jul 2015)

Soy cliente de Isantander proveniente de Ibanesto y con hipoteca, así que no me puedo ir, pero las tarjetas de crédito las quito ya.

El otro día lo intente por telf y no conseguí hablar con nadie, y en la oficina física de Santander me dijeron que por teléfono.

!!!No saben nada estos!!!


----------



## santi.sc (15 Jul 2015)

Proceso ing activado ......


----------



## pisito (7 Ago 2015)

Yo he recibido cartita tipo de que me quitan las condiciones de queremos ser tu banco. No estoy interesado en la cuenta 1, 2, 3. Van a echar a un cliente con buenas posiciones (depósito de 5 cifras y cuenta corriente de 5 cifras).

Y como yo, muchos más. Adiós Santander...


----------



## +18 (8 Ago 2015)

pisito dijo:


> Yo he recibido cartita tipo de que me quitan las condiciones de queremos ser tu banco. No estoy interesado en la cuenta 1, 2, 3. Van a echar a un cliente con buenas posiciones (depósito de 5 cifras y cuenta corriente de 5 cifras).
> 
> Y como yo, muchos más. Adiós Santander...



Y donde te vas a ir ¿a una cajita?.


----------



## Bubble Boy (8 Ago 2015)

+18 dijo:


> Y donde te vas a ir ¿a una cajita?.



Seguro que hace Fresh BankING.


----------



## khirs (8 Ago 2015)

Fui ayer a cerrar mi cuenta del santander y me dijeron que van a sacar una cuenta equivalente a queremos ser tu banco. Llamada dia a dia que de momento estaban pasando a la gente con nomina e hipoteca. Iban a consultar si me podian pasar a mi y el lunes me llamarian. Se ve que les esta afectando el cierre de cuentas. Eso del 123 no debe estar teniendo mucho exito.
Ya os comento que me dicen el lunes.


----------



## pisito (8 Ago 2015)

khirs dijo:


> Fui ayer a cerrar mi cuenta del santander y me dijeron que van a sacar una cuenta equivalente a queremos ser tu banco. Llamada dia a dia que de momento estaban pasando a la gente con nomina e hipoteca. Iban a consultar si me podian pasar a mi y el lunes me llamarian. Se ve que les esta afectando el cierre de cuentas. Eso del 123 no debe estar teniendo mucho exito.
> Ya os comento que me dicen el lunes.



Pues comenta a ver.

Yo mandé correo a mi gestor, y aún no me ha contestado. Estaba de vacaciones. Pero vamos, para septiembre, si pretenden pasarme a la 1,2,3 cierro posiciones con ellos. 

Al que preguntaba, tengo cuentas abiertas en otras 3 entidades y sin comisiones. No es problema. Si quieren complicarme la vida con comisiones, condiciones raras, y vinculaciones infinitas, lo saco todo y a otra cosa.

Ellos sabrán la necesidad de pasivo que tienen.

Si consigo pactar algo también lo cuento por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## señor eko (8 Ago 2015)

Después de varias conversaciones con la Superlínea del Santander y con Openbank, la cosa quedaría así:


*Cuentas con el plan Queremos ser tu banco*. Se extingue este plan por lo que en septiembre tendrán una comisión solo de mantenimiento que varía entre 12 y 20 y pico euros, en función del saldo que se mantenga. Por tanto, lo que no se pase a la Cuenta123 tendrá esas condiciones.

*Cuentas iSantander*. Se quedan como están, sin comisiones (salvo por la tarjeta de credito) ya que nunca estuvieron acogidas al plan Queremos ser tu banco y por tanto su extinción no le afecta.

*Cuentas Openbank*. Se quedan como están, ya que tampoco han estado nunca vinculadas al plan Queremos ser tu banco, ya que en teoría son incluso de otra entidad.


Esto no quita que en el futuro empiecen a mandar cartitas cambiando las condiciones... Pero a día de hoy, eso no ha pasado.

En cuanto a la Cuenta día a día, es una patraña de las buenas. Básicamente es idéntica a la Cuenta123, salvo en que no te remunera el 3% hasta los 15k ni te devuelve el 1, 2 y 3% de los recibos. Ahora, sí tienes que domiciliar ingresos, recibos, usar tarjetas... Y si no haces esto, pues 8 euritos de comisión mensuales. Es una cuenta para retarders (con perdón para los retarders), porque exige las mismas condiciones que la 123, pero sin recibir un euro. 

Botín estará ahora brindando con champán francés con Belcebú en el averno, completamente orgulloso de su vástago.


----------



## pir (8 Ago 2015)

Pillo sitio, que me interesa el asunto. A ver qué novedades contáis para estar al loro:cook:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ago 2015)

que ganas de complicarse la vida con el santander, con lo facil que es con ING, solo hay una cuenta interesante en el santander, la cuenta atpc...


----------



## t_chip (10 Ago 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que ganas de complicarse la vida con el santander, con lo facil que es con ING, solo hay una cuenta interesante en el santander, la cuenta atpc...



Algunos tenemos hipoteca en el SATANder, traída desde Ibanesto al ser absorbido por el banco demoníaco este.

Las condiciones que me dieron en Ibanesto fueron de ensueño. No podían durar estando por medio Botín y sus larvas de satanás.

No me queda mucho por pagar, pero tampoco me interesa liquidar por la desgravación.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ago 2015)

t_chip dijo:


> Algunos tenemos hipoteca en el SATANder, traída desde Ibanesto al ser absorbido por el banco demoníaco este.
> 
> Las condiciones que me dieron en Ibanesto fueron de ensueño. No podían durar estando por medio Botín y sus larvas de satanás.
> 
> No me queda mucho por pagar, pero tampoco me interesa liquidar por la desgravación.



a pesar de las reformas que se hicieron en el pasado para facilitar las subrrogaciones de hipotecas aun conllevan gastos importantes, no les interesa para que no se muevan de un lado a otro, como deberia ser, igual que mueves un fondo de inversion de una gestora a otra.


----------



## t_chip (10 Ago 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> a pesar de las reformas que se hicieron en el pasado para facilitar las subrrogaciones de hipotecas aun conllevan gastos importantes, no les interesa para que no se muevan de un lado a otro, como deberia ser, igual que mueves un fondo de inversion de una gestora a otra.



Las mías en 2010 no lo fueron. Gastos de cambio=0 Los pagaron ellos. Incluso la comisión de cancelación total al BBVA.
Pase a deber exactamente lo mismo que debía, al céntimo, con menos diferencial y sin suelo.
Por meter la nómina me dieron tres tarjetas gratis, una de ellas con compras bonificadas al 5% (más o menos, tiene truco) hasta un máximo de 300 euros de gasto mensual.
Bonificación del 2% de recibos.
Transferencias gratis.

Si cobran por las tarjetas las devolvere, quitaré la nómina y perderé todas las ventajas. Allá ellos.

Fue un chollo, pero no la daban mucho. La pidieron varios amigos y se la denegaron por motivos extrañisimos.

A mi no me interesa cambiarme, mis condiciones son inmejorables y me queda poco, pero es cierto lo que dices. A quien quiera cambiar lo atornillan bien.


----------



## Armand de las Cuevas (11 Ago 2015)

¿Alguien sabe cómo queda afectada la *Cuenta Super-rentabilidad* del *Santander*?

Es una cuenta que sacaron sólo para oficinas de Catalunya, para captar clientes y contrarrestar la compra de *CatalunyaCaixa *por parte del *BBVA*, y que daba un 1.76% en cuenta corriente y sin comisiones (Queremos ser tu banco).

Grasias de antebrasoh!


----------



## Pepe Broz (11 Ago 2015)

Armand de las Cuevas dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo queda afectada la *Cuenta Super-rentabilidad* del *Santander*?
> 
> Es una cuenta que sacaron sólo para oficinas de Catalunya, para captar clientes y contrarrestar la compra de *CatalunyaCaixa *por parte del *BBVA*, y que daba un 1.76% en cuenta corriente y sin comisiones (Queremos ser tu banco).
> 
> Grasias de antebrasoh!




Fuí a una oficina para informarme y me comentaron que todo igual, almenos hasta diciembre. Ningun cargo y remunerado al 1.75%


----------



## Armand de las Cuevas (11 Ago 2015)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Fuí a una oficina para informarme y me comentaron que todo igual, almenos hasta diciembre. Ningun cargo y remunerado al 1.75%



Thanks for the info!


----------



## khirs (14 Ago 2015)

Buenas,
yo finalmente he cerrado la cuenta en el santander. No podian mantenerme la cuenta sin comisiones de ninguna forma. 
Un saludo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Ago 2015)

khirs dijo:


> Buenas,
> yo finalmente he cerrado la cuenta en el santander. No podian mantenerme la cuenta sin comisiones de ninguna forma.
> Un saludo



tenias la cuenta QSTB y te has pasado a la cuenta ATPC, sabia decisión.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Ago 2015)

Estos cambian las condiciones cada 3 meses,a ver si pescan despistados, y los cosen a comisiones.

La banca Española es lo menos serio que hay.

PD:No os fieis de nada que os digan que no este por escrito.Las palabras se las lleva el viento.


----------



## Donald Draper (16 Ago 2015)

Joder, tengo ahí una mierda de tres pesetas para usarla como puente y cajero para pasar la pasta a ING. ¿Algún sitio donde tener cuenta y tarjetas sin comisiones? ¿O es como ver un unicornio?


----------



## santi.sc (16 Ago 2015)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Joder, tengo ahí una mierda de tres pesetas para usarla como puente y cajero para pasar la pasta a ING. ¿Algún sitio donde tener cuenta y tarjetas sin comisiones? ¿O es como ver un unicornio?



De momento en OPENBANK , mientras los de rojo les dejen


----------



## Peluche (16 Ago 2015)

t_chip dijo:


> Algunos tenemos hipoteca en el SATANder, traída desde Ibanesto al ser absorbido por el banco demoníaco este.
> 
> Las condiciones que me dieron en Ibanesto fueron de ensueño. No podían durar estando por medio Botín y sus larvas de satanás.
> 
> No me queda mucho por pagar, pero tampoco me interesa liquidar por la desgravación.



Pues tienes una opcion legal y perfectamente valida

Simplemente domicilia el pago de tu hipoteca en el banco que quieras
y si no lo aceptan, cosa esta que no es legal, haces que el otro banco
transfiera minimo 3 dias antes del vencimiento de cada mes el importe justo de la hipoteca, y les dejas 0,10 € de saldo o cero si prefieres, segun conozco
no te pueden cobrar ningun mantenimiento ni comision si la cuenta sirve exclusivamente para el pago de la hipoteca.

Los traspasos creo que legalmente deben estar en la cuenta de destino antes o igual a dos dias...

S2


----------



## Barruno (17 Ago 2015)

Peluche dijo:


> Pues tienes una opcion legal y perfectamente valida
> 
> Simplemente domicilia el pago de tu hipoteca en el banco que quieras
> y si no lo aceptan, cosa esta que no es legal, haces que el otro banco
> ...



El otro dia ley una cosa que, a colación de ello, te comento:

1) lo de "legal" ponlo en barbecho por que no viene de ninguna ley. Viene de un código de buenas prácticas, al que por cierto está adherido el SATANder... pero no se como irá el tema de las reclamaciones... si vía banco de España (artillería pesada) o tendrás que sustanciarlo ante el servicio de atención al cliente del banco, que dicen que funciona (ni bien ni mal, funciona).

2) se dice que si la cuenta se abrió única y exclusivamente para recoger los pagos de la hipoteca entra dentro de lo que estamos hablando. No así por ejemplo si te haces una cuenta nómina (es el ejemplo que ponían) para hacer "tu vida bancaria" con recibos y tal, y si por cosas de la vida te haces una hipoteca en ese mismo banco y domicilias ahí tú nomina, en ese caso NO se puede pedir la retrocesión de las comisiones en tanto en cuento esa cuenta NO se hizo única y exclusivamente para el pago de la hipoteca sino con otro fin.

3) y ahora viene la unión de ambas.... ¿qué pasa si te haces una hipoteca y te obligan (por que te están obligando) a hacer una cuenta nómina?

Yo entiendo que también te tienen que quitar las comisiones en tanto en cuanto te siguen obligando a hacer la cuenta... cuenta que antes no existía y cuya existencia se debe a la obligación contractual que deviene de la hipoteca y todo ello impuesto por el banco.

Vamos, que no va a ser tan sencillo como parece (y mucho menos tan "legal")... así que habrá que armarse de valor y de mala hostía (esta gente sólo entiende las cosas así) para hacer valer nuestros derechos contra la tropelía de este banco, a la cual nos tiene tan bien acostumbrado.


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (17 Ago 2015)

Gracias por la info, a ver si Openbank se mantiene


----------



## Peloponesio (17 Ago 2015)

señores pillo sitio y palomitas, gracias por la info.
Tengo cuenta en santander y openbank

---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 18:55 ----------




señor eko dijo:


> Después de varias conversaciones con la Superlínea del Santander y con Openbank, la cosa quedaría así:
> 
> 
> *Cuentas con el plan Queremos ser tu banco*. Se extingue este plan por lo que en septiembre tendrán una comisión solo de mantenimiento que varía entre 12 y 20 y pico euros, en función del saldo que se mantenga. Por tanto, lo que no se pase a la Cuenta123 tendrá esas condiciones.
> ...



Gracias por la info.
Pues les van a dar pero bien porque yo me las piro.
¿Dónde recomendáis? Tengo nómina y débito y crédito.
saludos.


----------



## santi.sc (15 Oct 2015)

Bueno, parece que OPENBANK se va a mantener por lo menos han actualizado la web, ahora es más simple y fácil de visualizar.

Esperemos que se acuerden de darle un buen meneo a la app, que falta le hace.


----------



## Barruno (16 Oct 2015)

santi.sc dijo:


> Bueno, parece que OPENBANK se va a mantener por lo menos han actualizado la web, ahora es más simple y fácil de visualizar.
> 
> Esperemos que se acuerden de darle un buen meneo a la app, que falta le hace.



La app..... mejor seria volver a la anterior. Diossss que mala es la mierda modernista que han puesto ahora

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## Samsa82 (16 Oct 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> La app..... mejor seria volver a la anterior. Diossss que mala es la mierda modernista que han puesto ahora



Yo uso la versión antigua de la app de Openbank (tengo varias versiones apk). Ocupa muchísimos menos megas que la versión actual, y visualmente es mucho mejor. La única pega es que hay que meter siempre el DNI, frente a la nueva que directamente metes el pin.


----------



## Peloponesio (5 Nov 2015)

Buenas una pregunta. Mañana cerraré la cuenta del santander. He estado haciendo transferencias estos días atrás a mi otra cuenta, en ing. Hay algún problema en que solicite lo que resta desde ing direct teniendo en cuenta que mañana cierro la cuenta del santander? Lo digo porque cuando hago la orden desde ing hasta dentro de casi 2 meses el dinero no lo tengo disponible. Entonces no se si la cuenta de Santander tiene que estar abierta hasta que la operación se cierre o desde que hago la orden ya puedo cerrarla.
Gracias.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kikelon (5 Nov 2015)

En cuanto el Santander compró iBanesto, tardé 0,0ms en cerrar mi cuenta de iBanesto. No hago tratos con forajitos y salteadores.


----------



## xcuter (5 Nov 2015)

Ayer me bloquearon una de las tarjetas y directamente al llamar te tienes que pasar a uno de sus planes aunque vengas de ibanesto.

Su PM !!!


----------



## Barruno (6 Nov 2015)

xcuter dijo:


> Ayer me bloquearon una de las tarjetas y directamente al llamar te tienes que pasar a uno de sus planes aunque vengas de ibanesto.
> 
> Su PM !!!



Explícate mejor.
¿Qué es éso de los planes de Banesto?



escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------

